# Help Identifying Violin Piece



## Matth (Apr 19, 2016)

Your collective assistance would be much appreciated identifying the attached piece of music I've been given. I'm looking for a recording, but don't have the composer to look-up. Thanks very much!


----------



## Matth (Apr 19, 2016)

Found it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Matth said:


> Found it!


Well done you. :tiphat:


----------

